# Forenbersicht > Windsurfen lernen >  >  Neueres Board - hab ich mich verbessert?

## Nautikfan

Hallo zusammen,

im Sommer geht es endlich wieder auf die Seen Bayerns!
Schon letztes Jahr war ich dort unterwegs, nachdem ich im Frhjahr 2011 meinen VDWS Grundkurs gemacht habe.
Insgesamt war ich allerdings nur insgesamt vielleicht 10 Nachmittage auf dem Wasser, ich be also noch.

Fr die ersten bungen hab ich mir letztes Jahr ein gebrauchtes HiFly Bleriot 330 gekauft, das Board ist von 1992, also schon ein recht alter Hund.
Mir ist aufgefallen, dass ich insbesondere mit der langen Zigarrenform gegenber dem Schulungsboard des VDWS so meine Probleme bekommen habe.
Besonders das Wenden des Boards erscheint mir aufgrund der Lnge recht schwer, aber das Board ist im Fahrbetrieb auch recht kippelig und ich hab oft unfreiwillig gebadet.
Auch hat das Board seine besten Tage eindeutig hinter sich, hate viele Schrammen, Kratzer, Dullen im Board usw.

Ich habe mir daher heute ein neues (gebrauchtes) Board geholt von dem ich hoffe, dass ich damit nun besser fahren werde.
Es ist wieder ein HiFly, dieses Mal ein Magnum von 2000, also schonmal 8 Jahre jnger.

Hier mal die technischen Daten:
Das Bleriot:
Lnge 332 cm / Breite 65 cm Volumen 192 l 

Das Magnum:
Lnge 323 cm / Breite 73 cm Volumen 187 l  

Das Magnum ist also knapp 10cm krzer, dafr aber auch 8cm breiter.
Was meint ihr?
Wird das Wenden damit leichter und ist das Board vielleicht auch ein wenig kippstabiler?
Ich selbst bin recht schwer (knapp  100kg) und daher eben auch recht schwerfllig auf dem Brett, ich brauche also grovolumige Boards.

Wie wrdet ihr sagen hab ich mich allgemein verbessert?
Macht es einen Unterschied, ob man ein 92er oder ein 2000er Board fhrt?

Natrlich wird sich dies erst zeigen, wenn ich im Frhling die Boards unmittelbar gegeneinander fahren kann.
Aber ich kann es kaum noch erwarten und wrde mich daher freuen, wenn mir ein paar Profis (vielleicht mit Erfahrung mit diesem Brett?) ein paar Einschtzungen geben wrden.

Vielen Dank!
Nautikfan

----------


## OnkelSam

Der Schritt zum Magnum gegenber dem Bleriot war sicherlich in die richtige Richtung. Allerdings sind 73 cm immernoch recht schmal. Modernere Boards in der Volumenklasse haben Breiten von 80 cm oder mehr und sind dabei um die 2.80 m lang.
Ich selber habe damals von einem Schulungsboard mit alter Bauform auf ein neueres board von 2005 mit breiterer Bauform gewechselt und sofort enorme Unterschiede gemerkt (in meinem Fall war es ein Hifly Madd 164 l). Die neueren breiten Shapes sind wesentlich kippstabiler, wodurch man sich vorerst auf die Handhabung des Segels konzentrieren kann. Beherscht man die Manver kann man auf schmalere Boards mit weniger Volumen wechseln. Whrend ich auf den alten Boards mit meinem Gleichgewicht zu kmpfen hatte, war ich auf den neuen Boards im Handumdrehen in der Lage Gleitfahrt und Wenden zu meistern.

Ich weiss dass einem die alten Boards quasi umsonst hinterher geschmissen werden. Fr 300-400 € kriegt man allerdings schon die neueren Boards mit welchem man wesentlich schneller Fortschritte macht als auf den alten Dachlatten.

----------


## Nautikfan

Hallo Sam,
vielen Dank fr deine Einschtzung!
Tja, das mit der Anschaffung ist ja immer so eine Sache.
Hobby gern, aber solche Ausgaben fr absolute Gelegenheitssurfer?
Man kommt ja kaum dazu, sich Skills anzueignen, bei denen man dann auch einen Mehrwert durch das Material umsetzen kann.

Danke aber trotzdem fr deinen Hinweis.

----------


## OnkelSam

Naja, der Mehrwert durch das neue Material in diesem Fall ist schon enorm!
Wenn du sagst du bist ein absoluter Gelegenheitssurfer, dann gilt es auch abzuschtzen, ob sich eigenes Equipment berhaupt lohnt, oder ob man sich fr die paar Tage auf dem Wasser lieber was aus der Surfschule leiht. Dort kriegst du blicherweise wesentlich neueres Equipment was nicht lter als 2-3 Jahre ist.
In dem Moment wo sich die Kosten fr Leihgert nicht mehr lohnen sondern eigenes Equipment Sinn macht, ist auch die Mehrinvestition von 100-200 € fr ein Board mit neuerem Shape sinnvoll!

----------


## doctorsurf

hey....
Die Bretter sind beide alles andere als optimal zum lernen---viel zu schmal, zu lang, zu schwer und zu kippelig...damit wirst Du wohl nicht so viele Fortschritte machen, wie Du Dir sicherlich wnscht...Gerade als Gelegenheitssurfer ist doch das Material umso wichtiger und dass man schnell Fortschritte macht, sonst endet alles im Frust und surft nicht gelegentlich, sondern gar nicht!!
Surfen ist einfach teuer - billig endet oft mit Aufhren dieses schnen Sports....aber man bekommt teils wirklich tolle gebrauchte Boards BJ ab 2005 fr ca. 300 Euro....Volumen fr Dich so 160 Liter..Lnge ca. 260-270cm, Breite 80 cm oder breiter....bei dieser Breite kannst Du dann auch wirklich auf 160 Liter runter, das ist tausendmal kippstabiler als dein jetziges 200 Liter-Board und Du wirst in krzester Zeit tolle Fortschritte machen---achte drauf, dass es auch mittig liegende Fussschlaufenplugs hat, so dass Du das Schlaufenfahren auf diesem Brett gut lernen kannst. Zu schwer darfs auch nicht sein, sonst wird das Gleiten schwierig---so ca. 8-max.10 kg..FAZIT: Nicht am falschen Ende sparen!!!

Hoffe es hilft Dir-----ich wnsch Dir viel Spass und tolle Fortschritte--mach weiter--es lohnt sich mehr als Du Dir vorstellen kannst;-)


Beste Grsse

----------


## Nautikfan

Danke fr die Einschtzung. Ich habe zwischenzeitlich ein noch besseres Angebot bekommen und das Magnum wieder weiterverkauft bzw. als Anzahlung im Shop gelassen.
Ich habe nun ein JP Funster mit 180 Liter aus dem letzten Jahr geschossen, es wurde nur ein paar Mal zu Wasser gelassen und ist ein briggebliebens Ausstellungsstck. Kaum Gebrauchsspuren nur eine reparierte Minischramme an der Nase.
Das war zwar belst teuer, aber ich denke ihr habt Recht und man muss was anstndiges haben.
Frage (der Hndler wollte sie nicht beantworten bzw. ist ausgewichen): Was macht ein Hndler eigentlich mit den alten Boards? Im Laden habe ich jedenfalls noch nie so alte Boards gesehen!!
Verkaufen die die weiter oder ist das eher wie eine Abwrackprmie, dass er mir das Board angerechnet hat?

----------


## toli269

> hey....
> aber man bekommt teils wirklich tolle gebrauchte Boards BJ ab 2005 fr ca. 300 Euro....Volumen fr Dich so 160 Liter..Lnge ca. 260-270cm, Breite 80 cm oder breiter
> Beste Grsse



Hallo

zeig mir doch dazu mal bitte Angebote !!!

----------


## doctorsurf

Werden hier im Forum ber das Jahr immer mal wieder welche angeboten, hatte nmlich selber im letzten Jahr fr meine Freundin nach einem solchen Board geschaut und auch gefunden. Natrlich schon gebraucht. In der Bucht sind diese boards leider oft berteuert verkauft-- meine Erfahrung ... Im frhling verkauf ichs, da sie jetzt auf 111 liter runter ist: Jp x- cite; 150 liter; bj: 2006; 350€... Zufrieden;-);-)...Beste Gre

----------


## Redaktion

Hallo toli269, hallo doctorsurf,

Gebrauchtmaterial findet ihr bei uns im Bereich 'Private Ads':
www.dailydose.de/private-kleinanzeigen/

Viele Gre
Jrgen / Reaktion

----------


## OnkelSam

Ich habe mein Hifly Madd 165l Baujahr 2005 auch damals bei Ebay bekommen fr 350€. Am besten im Herbst kaufen, da wollen alle die dicken schinken loswerden und die kleinen Sturmbretter haben. Aber im Moment findet man sicher auch vereinzelt noch welche.

----------


## toli269

Das kann ich nur halb besttigen. Bis 150l gehts. Darber wirds echt schwierig. 
Deshalb hab ich mir nach ber einem halben Jahr suche auch ein neues gekauft ...

----------


## tigger1983

kann ich nur besttigen, gute groe Boards gehen deutlich hher weg, oder du musst verdammt schnell sein...
Sind bestimmt auch so selten weil heute nur noch der Rocket gefahren wird  :Wink: 
was man auch liest Rocket hier und da...

----------


## toli269

ich hab mir mal den Spa gemacht, die derzeitigen Anzeigen durchzusehen. Es gibt nur ein Board ber 160l, das neuer als 2005 ist (Fanatic Viper) und das steht fr 500€ drin, also nix mit 300€. Und da ist das Problem, ob das gewnschte Gebrauchtboard in der falschen Ecke Deutschlands steht...

Andererseits stimmen vielleicht die Gebrauchtpreise nicht. Schlielich habe ich auf der Messe in Dsseldorf fr mein nagelneues (2011er Modell) Fanatic Viper "nur" 630€ bezahlt.

----------


## tigger1983

ja das stimmt, die Gebrauchtpreise fr kleine Boards bis ca. 100l sind dermaen im keller. Bei den >150l Boards kann man sich oft ein neues besorgen. Ich denke es liegt daran das man ein solches Board immer gebrauchen kann, demzufolge werden die seltenst angeboten. Die kleinen Boards dagegen werden hufig gewechselt, besonders von Teamridern. Dadurch ist der Gebrauchtmarkt damit voll.
Wenn man dann noch die Bauweise vergleicht. Kleine Boards sind meist in Carbon Sandwich gefertigt, wodurch neu sehr Teuer. Die groen Boards meist Einsteiger Boards in Plastikbauweise (sehr gnstig in der Fertigung)
Dadurch entstehen dann die ungerechten Preise. Ungerecht fr die, die etwas groen brauchen/wollen.

Es hat aber auch was gutes, wenn ihr irgendwann etwas kleineres haben wollt, knnt ihr das groe Board weitgehend ohne Verlust verkaufen, das kleine Board kriegt ihr dann sehr warscheinlich schon zum Verkaufspreis des groen...
Darum verstehe ich auch nicht, warum sich viele mit zu kleinen Boards abqulen...

----------


## toli269

ich brauch ja eigentlich auch kein Einsteigerboard, aber es gibt halt keine normalen Freerider mit 190l ;-)

----------


## tigger1983

ich weis das ist ein Problem, wobei das nur bedingt stimmt. Nur wirds dann halt etwas teurer  :Wink: 
Ich bin auch fr meine Freundin auf der Suche. Die ist 0 Frustresistend. Darum muss es mglichst gro sein. Aber zu schwer darf es auch nicht sein. Am besten so das sie es auch alleine tragen kann...
Weil ich aber nicht viel kohle hab, wirds wohl auf nen Eigenbau herraus laufen...

----------


## OnkelSam

Ich will euch nicht widersprechen, dass die 160 Liter Boards meistens berteuert weggehen. Man braucht schon einiges an Geduld, um da gnstig dran zu kommen. Aber es ist definitiv mglich, da ich meins auch fr 350€ bekommen habe. Das geht aber nur im Herbst, wenn man jemanden findet der zu der Zeit inseriert, weil er unbedingt Geld braucht oder warum auch immer. Im Frhjahr (quasi jetzt) wenn alle hei aufs Surfen sind wird es schon deutlich schwieriger, da gehen die Dinger fr etwa 500€ ber den Tisch.

Aber wie tigger auch schon richtigerweise meinte. Diese groen Boards haben quasi keinen Wertverlust, von daher kann man auch ruhig die Kohle hinlegen. Sobald man auf die wesentlich gnstigeren kleineren wechselt kriegt man das Geld quasi zurck.

----------


## OnkelSam

BIC nova 165 l 220€
Gerade heute hier auf thedailydose in den kleinanzeigen

----------


## Team-Transitfrei

Hallo Onkel Sam!
Wie schwer sollte ein Surfer deiner Meinung nach maximal sein, wenn er nebst Ausrstung auf dem Nova mit 165 Liter fahren will?

Vielen Dank!

Gru
TT

----------


## tigger1983

das kommt doch aufs knnen an. Je besser ein Surfer ist, je schwerer darf er sein...

----------

